#ubuntu-ir 2011-07-11
<mehdibehboodi> hello
<mehdibehboodi> is there anybody to answer me?
<mehdibehboodi> how can I find proxy sof for ubuntu?
<online-it2> kasi midooone vaghty gnome3 be desktopi ke to mayehaye gnome2 taghir mikone che bayad kard
<dark-sun> online-it2: GnomeTweakTool, more info: google ;)
<bersam> online-it2: applications ==> System Tools ==> System Setting ==> System Info ==> Graphics ==> Forced Fallback mode
<bersam> online-it2: off or on
<online-it2> mamnoon az dark-sun & bersam hal shod
<ali_> salam ki ta hala concy ro nasb karde
<dark-sun> fek konam conky dorostesh boode
<online-it2> ehtemalan
<zh> salam!
<zh> 123 kasi inja nis :D?
<zh> kasi midone behtarin narmafzar baraye neveshtane farsi chie?
<zh> ye chizi ke shabihe word e win  bashe?
<dark-sun> zh: libreOffice
<dark-sun> کلا‌ بسته‌های اداری فارسی توی لینوکس ریختن
<dark-sun> البته این یکی که گفتم کراس پلت فرم بوده
<dark-sun> یعنی فرا لینوکسی کار می‌کنه
<dark-sun> B)
<zh> dark-sun:  fara linuxi yani chi?
<dark-sun> zh: یعنی هم توی ویندوز کار می‌ده
<dark-sun> هم توی لینوکس
<dark-sun> هم توی مکینتاش
<zh> dark-sun:  eyvaaaaal onvaght moshkel nadare? ke gir kone to farsi?
<dark-sun> zh: نه من الان سه چهار سالی هست دارم کار می‌کنم هیچ مشکلی نداشتم
<dark-sun> zh: ایت ایز وری گووود
#ubuntu-ir 2011-07-12
<psh> سلام
<ghobar> salam
<ghobar> kasi dhcp roye bind install karda ?
<dark-sun> یو
 * lachfome say hello to dark-sun
 * dark-sun says hi to lachfome (aka hamed)
<dark-sun> :)
<lachfome> dark-sun: چه خبر
#ubuntu-ir 2011-07-13
<hale1> salam
<hale1> ma  moshkelpermision daram va owner mitonid komakam konid?
<fvahid> hale1: man chmod
<maour> hale1: http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=permission+owner+linux link aval kamel tozih dade
<hale1> everplays: salam
<everplays> salaam hale1
<HydrogenWS> hale1:  & man chown
<saeeed> salam
<saeeed> 1 soal
<saeeed> to linux narm afzari hast ke beshe bahash kareh mathlab ro anjam dad ?
<saeeed> ya  khudeh mathlab versioneh tahteh linux dareh ?
<lachfome> btavakkoli: سلام
<btavakkoli> lachfome, salam
<lachfome> btavakkoli: من استیکر می خوام
<btavakkoli> lachfome, chizi amade nadaram, age tarhi made nazarete bede man rooye ye kaghaze A4 chap konam
<lachfome> btavakkoli: بابا بهنام A4 به چه دردم می خوره من فلزی می خوام :-(
<btavakkoli> lachfome, ببین من کلا از این چیزا بدم نمیاد ولی مشکل اینه که فقط عمده میشه این ها را تولید کرد ولی کسی خریدار نیست
<btavakkoli> lachfome, در خوشبینانه ترین حالت اگر چنین چیزی بزنم ۱۰۰ نفر درعرض چندماه خواهند خرید
<lachfome> btavakkoli: جان خودم کافی بزاری تو فروشگاه
<lachfome> همه حمله می کنن
<btavakkoli> lachfome, خوب من با هزار تا چی کار کنم
<btavakkoli> lachfome, تو این چند ساله که تجربه چیز دیگری گفته. بی خودی جو نده :))
<lachfome> btavakkoli: پس هزار تا هزار می زنن
<btavakkoli> lachfome, مثل گفتم هزار تا. اما فکر نکنم کمتر بزنند چون کوچیک هستش
<btavakkoli> lachfome, حالا کلا من یک آمار می گیرم که چند تا می زنند و چقدر در میاد
<btavakkoli> lachfome, ولی اگه بخواد پول زیادی این وسط بخوابه من نیستم :)
<btavakkoli> lachfome, استیکر با آرم لینوکس میخوای؟
<btavakkoli> تاکس؟
<lachfome> btavakkoli: بد بختی این هست که اینجا از کارها نمی کنن یعنی بلد نیستن
<lachfome> تاکس و آرج می خوام
<btavakkoli> lachfome, آرچچچچچچچچچچ که کلا بی خیال شو. کلا صد تا کاربر هم نداره چه برسه هزار تا خریدار :))
<btavakkoli> lachfome, ولی تاکس چون عمومی هست اگر قرار باشه بزنم اون را می زنم
<btavakkoli> lachfome, حالا می بینم اگر خبری شد بهت میگم :)
 * btavakkoli raftam ...
<lachfome> btavakkoli: بابا قرو قاطی بزن
<lachfome> از همه دیسترو ها
<arash> salam doostan
<arash> tooye masiri ke package haye ubuntu hastand vaghti miram hichkodoom dideh nemishan!!!!!
<arash> akhe man har package ro ke nasb mikardam hamrahe esmesh dasteh bandi mikonam,
<arash> vali hala ke miram oonja dige nemibinameshoon!!!
#ubuntu-ir 2011-07-14
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<ali_> kasi nist?
<AssAssin> hi
<dark-sun> سلام
<dark-sun> یو
<dark-sun> دوستان ممنون می‌شم یه سایت معرفی کنین که اجازه بده از یک یو.آر.ال آپلود کنیم.
<dark-sun> mikham backup sitam ro bezaram oonja
<Vahid> hi
<Efazati> che khabare?
<Efazati> :D
<haji> hichi mikhastam begam Efazati mokh-e in sasy360 ro nazani biad python kar beshe-a
<haji> nokte bahal ine ke alaan 2 nafar ro mishnasam ke python kar mikhan, 1kisham khodeti :)
<Efazati> haji, hamon behroze?
<Efazati> haji, zadam tamom shod
<Efazati> haji, behesh goftam gool nakhori :D
<Efazati> :))))
<haji> lol
<Efazati> haji, emil omad
<haji> Efazati, emil koja oomad?
<sasy360> ey baba mane sade ro gool nazanid :D
<sasy360> haji, shoma ro mishnasam?
<haji> sasy360, manam shoma ro nemishnasam
<sasy360> ahan hala shod :D
<everplays> :)
<sasy360> ;)
<Efazati> sasy360, gole ino nakhor
<Efazati> sasy360, esmesho bebin avaz mikone :))))))
<everplays> hehe, sasy360 dude in Efazati tahe arzeshi-e, goolet nazane bebare narmafzar-e filtering benevisi :D
<Efazati> everplays, kheili na mardi
<Efazati> everplays, :D
<everplays> Efazati, :D
<Efazati> sasy360, in everplays tahe adame motade mibare tali t mikone :)))))))))))))
<Efazati> everplays, alan kicket mikonan mikhandam :D
<everplays> alaan ke op nadarim dude, vali kollan kick mick nadarim :)
<Efazati> list confrense haie donya ro az koja mishe peida kard
<Efazati> azadash
<Efazati> kick everplays :)))
<Efazati> alan shodi? :D
<everplays> :D are dude, kickide shodam
<everplays> lol
<everplays> man ke nemidoonam, shayad google bedoone Efazati
<everplays> sasy360, dude rasti. alaan ke 2ta kar-e python dame dastet hast, ye php ham ke man goftam. 1ki dige ham php begam ke movazene bar gharar beshe. sadeq ham donbale developer-e php-e
<everplays> etefaghan daftar-e kareshoonam nazdik-e mas
<Efazati> everplays, to khodaii :D
<Efazati> :))
<everplays> Efazati, dude ye omr man khoda-a ro nafy kardam, hala mikhay mano nafy koni chera intori mikoni? khob ye dafe nafy kon :D
<Efazati> everplays, !
<Efazati> :))))))))))))))0
<Efazati> everplays, gharar bezar bebinamet dude :D
<sasy360> everplays, kheily ham khoobe agha. pishe emil ham miram pas :)
<everplays> Efazati, payam dude, balke dobare be php monharefet kardam, shayadam be ruby :D
<everplays> Efazati, sasy360, man hanooz ghazie emil ro nagereftam! kollan az in jama@e KDE doori konin :D
<sasy360> everplays, :)))
<sasy360> everplays, aval miam pish khodet dude :)
<everplays> sasy360, dude hala aval-o akharesh mohem nist, aval bebin mikhay python kar koni ya php, bad ke tasmim gerefti beyne gozin-a behtarin ro entekhab mikoni, big deal-i nist :)
<everplays> ama hatman ghabl az inke beri soragh-e 1ki az gozine-a tasmim-et ro sar-e zabooni ke mikhay kar koni begir
<everplays> sasy360, sadeq ham hamoon dsi.ir-e > http://www.dsi.ir/JOB
<sasy360> everplays, mersi dude az tozihat. man ham php va ham python ro doost daram vali php ro tarjih midam ;)
<ilius> everplays: python kar ha ro nemituni monharef koni. har ki rafte samte python dige bar nagashte :D
<everplays> ilius, :D haji nakone u ham donbale developer-e python migardi mikhay bache mardom ro monharef koni? :D
<ilius> everplays: gashtan ke migardim, vali kollan goftam
<ilius> :D
<everplays> ilius, ama dude, age bekham az php switch konam be chiz-e dige hatman node.js ro entekhab mikonam, age node.js ham nashe miram soragh-e ruby, vali badesh hatman python-e :D
<everplays> ilius, vali haji alaan developer hayi ke man mishnakhtam va python kar mikardan roo desktop ke hade aghal switch kardan be vala
<everplays> nemoonash developer haye gwibber :D
<ilius> everplays: nadidam gwibber ro, dige masalan?
<everplays> ilius, roo oon 1ki project-i ham ke kar mikardam (radio-tray) bahsesh bood switch konan be vala
<ilius> everplays: akhe vala tu popularity ba python ghabele moghayese hast?
<everplays> ooni ham ke pino ro develop karde bood (ukraini-e taraf) python kar-e tir bood, vali dasht vala code mizad
<everplays> ilius, vase desktop az python kheyli behtar-e dude, vali vase web mosalaman python behtar-e
<everplays> hala nokte sar-e popularity nist, sare performance va khooroojie nahayie
<everplays> ba vala kheyli behtar mitooni develop / maintain koni app haye big scale ro ta python
<ilius> khob bategi dare big scale ro chi tarif koni
<everplays> shakhsan ham ba python kar kardam ham ba vala, (python too gwibber va radio-tray, vala too pino) inam sare tajrobe migam
<ilius> be nazare man ta 100 hezar khat, python khube
<ilius> (albate tedade khat ha meayar e kheli khubi nist)
<everplays> are, movafegham, bastegi be neveshtan-e app-e ham dare
<everplays> herti neveshte bashan 100khat ro ham nemishe maintain kard, che berese be 100k
<everplays> alaan app-i ke ma darim ~220k khat php dare, ~50k khat ham js. vali hanooz khoob mishe maintain-esh kard
<ilius> age moshkele performance nabashe, ba python kheili tamiz tare chon flexible e
<ilius> albate age design e app dorost hesabi bashe
<everplays> ilius, vase python mesle hiphop ke vase php darim, chizi hast ke code ro be c tabdil kone?
<ilius> everplays: hast (be c++) vali fekr nakonam vase ye projeye bozorg ghabele estefade bashe
<ilius> everplays: badesh be nazar e man code e generate shode be dard nemikhore
<everplays> ilius, mosalaman be dard nemikhore, vali nokte injas ke to har tori ham php-e ro benevisi nemitooni performance-e oon c-e ro dashte bashi
<everplays> az tarafi develop kardan ba C kheyli geroon tar az php dar miad
<everplays> vase hamin-e ke tool hayi mesle in be dard mikhoran
<ilius> adam khodesh ghesmat haye critical ro biad dasti ba C benevise behtare
<ilius> (hala che python che php)
<ilius> hatta tu deb development
<everplays> ilius, khob dude, inja sohb@ sare best performance-e, intori kollan php/python remove mishan va ye native code mimoone
<everplays> to har tori ham mixed code ro benevisi hamchin performance-i giret nemiad
<ilius> masale ine ke buttle neck kojast
<ilius> dar kheili ghesmat ha, hatta fekr kardan be performance vaght talaf kardane
<everplays> khob too hamoon ghesmata ke vaght talaf kardane (ke vaghean hast) C kheyli performance-esh bala tar-e
<everplays> az ye loop-e sade begir ta har chizi ke fekresho bokoni
<everplays> shayad ghesmat haye critical ro ba C benevisan aali beshe, ama bazam in sohb@ ke C performance-esh az php/python balatare ro hazf nemikone
<ilius> khob uno ke hame midunan
<ilius> mohem khoruji e kar va vaghte
<ilius> everplays: haji tu google plus nisti?
<everplays> ilius, chera dude, hastam
<ilius> everplays: aha peydat kardam :D
<ilius> everplays: hanuz fedora 13 dari?
<everplays> hanooz :(
<ilius> everplays: darket mikonam, manan nish nazdike 1.5 saal ru ubuntu 8.10 munde budam
<ilius> * manan nazdike 1.5
<everplays> ilius, nokte ine ke az desktop haye popular ham estefade nemikonam ke begam oh oh! update oomad beram ye try konam
<everplays> alaan i3 daram
<everplays> sare hamin hanooz ke niazesh ro hes nakardam, vali khob bayad sari update konam
<ilius> everplays: mage bekhay upgrade koni cheghadr bayad download koni?
<everplays> felan ke har chizi ro ke niaz daram akharin version-esh ro daram
<everplays> ilius, dude masale sare dl -e nist, chon net-e 2meg daram ye shab bezaram sob update shode tahvil migiram, sohb@ sare ine ke lazem nist
<ilius> aha
<everplays> az tarafi alaan kolli chiz miz roo in daram ke lazeman, age update konam va dige bala nayad service misham
<ilius> ایده‌آلیست بودن ما لینوکسی ها هم بعضی وقتا دردسر میشه برامون
<ilius> کرم اینکه همه چی رو سرور کلاینتی کنیم. مثل گنو هورد
<everplays> hehe :)
<ilius> everplays: نرم‌افزار خودمون هم همینطوریه. پیش خودمون بمونه
<ilius> :D
<ilius> ba xml-rpc o soap
<Koikeidjfjg> No body?
<abc__> hi................!
<abc__> man remaster program ro baraye sakhtaneh "live cd" nasb kardam
<abc__> vaghti khastam backup begiram goft ke size data ziade...!
<abc__> khastam bedoonam az che chizaii backup migireh?
<abc__> ba arz poozesh kasi javabe maro nemideh ?!
#ubuntu-ir 2011-07-15
<mageed123> salam
<mageed123> ye soal?
<mageed123> chejoori vpn conect shim?
<aseman> salam i have a problem on cpanel for editing and save file on file manager
<aseman> is there anybody to help me
<gladiator> salam
<gladiator> az esfahan kasi hast
<aseman> i questioned my problen on froum, but not been answered even
<gladiator> salam
<narcislinux> salam hame
<alabd> aleikom salam narcislinux
<everplays> holy crap, mage channel-e arabic-e aleikom maleikom mikonan?
 * narcislinux dava?
<narcislinux> vaghean che vaziyatiye ? man faghat ye bar tonestam az kick estefade konam
<Nu^253r> narcislinux to servareye dige ke shologhe mitoni koli kick konie :D
<narcislinux> :)
<everplays> narcislinux, in Efazati davtalabe, kick-esh kon :)
<Nu^253r> salam Efazati
<narcislinux> :D
<Efazati> everplays, khodeti :D
<Efazati> narcislinux, salam
<Efazati> :D
<Efazati> Nu^253r, salam
<narcislinux> hi
<Efazati> :
<Efazati> narcislinux, be harfaie in pesare gosh nakon
<Efazati> :D
<everplays> lol
<Efazati> narcislinux, javooone :D
<Efazati> Nu^253r, are
<Efazati> Nu^253r, pasho bor o salam manam bereson
<narcislinux> Efazati: everplays yekiton davtalab beshid
<Efazati> everplays, behrooz barnamat chetorie?
<Efazati> narcislinux, everplays paiast :D
<Efazati> :))))))))
<everplays> Efazati, barname chi dude?
<Efazati> Nu^253r, na az sameer bepors
 * everplays takzib mikone
<Nu^253r> sameero koja peyda konam alan?
<Efazati> Nu^253r, boro 5hit az aminpy bepors
<Nu^253r> azash chi beporsam Efazati ?
<Efazati> Nu^253r, inke hazere bezanat? khob bepors lug kojas dige :D
<Efazati> everplays, hoi :D
<Nu^253r> aha ok
<narcislinux> Efazati: khodton goftin everplays javone gonah dare dige mimone shoma
<everplays> lol
<everplays> narcislinux, $ midam in Efazati ro kick koni
<Efazati> everplays, narcislinux namarda (^)
<Efazati> in axe ghalb bod ke tir tosh khorde :D
<Efazati> :)))))))
<everplays> hehe
<narcislinux> everplays: reshve be nazer ? shoma ghavanin ro khondidi ?
<Efazati> narcislinux, nakhonde kickesh kon
<Efazati> :D
<narcislinux> lol
<everplays> hehe, man khoda ro ham ba pool mikharam narcislinux :)
 * Efazati man khondam?
<Efazati> everplays, bia mano bekhar
<Efazati> :D
<everplays> Efazati, to ke be dard nemikhori haji :D
<narcislinux> Efazati: everplays ghavanin ro nakhondin ?
<Efazati> everplays, to bede karit nabashe
<Efazati> :D
 * narcislinux kodom ghavanin ?
<everplays> narcislinux, pir shodi
<everplays> haha
 * narcislinux nim sate daram log ha do sal pisho migardam donbal ye soalam 
<narcislinux> dobare miporsidam be sarfe tar bod
<narcislinux> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com jadidan rangi neshon mide?!
<narcislinux> az aval injori nabod
<narcislinux> bod?
<everplays> na tazegia intori kardan
<narcislinux> nice :D
<omid> !ati
<lubotu3> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<abc__> salam kasi ba opensuse kar kardeh?
<dark-sun> yo
<dark-sun> دوستان یه بنده خدایی بود اینجا به اسم وحید
<dark-sun> کسی می‌شناسدش؟
<dark-sun> اسمش «وحید آقا محمدی» نبوده؟
<Shene> salam
 * dark-sun shenid kasi goft salam?
<Shene> soal daram
<dark-sun> !ask | Shene
<lubotu3> Shene: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Shene> kasi midone chetori dar baname ffmpeg ye zirnvis ra be file y ke mikham convertesh konam azafe konam
 * dark-sun nemidone 
<dark-sun> bye every1
<mageed123> salam
<mageed123> kasi hast
<mageed123> man ye moshkel daram
<mageed123> ?
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
#ubuntu-ir 2011-07-16
<ghobar> 1 siet khob baraye amozesh bahtar squid mekhastam kase soragh nadara ?
<maour> ghobar: http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch32_:_Controlling_Web_Access_with_Squid
<saeed> salam dustan
<saeed> ghavi tarin compressor file baraye linux chie ?
<online-it2> salam kasi midoone file haye .dz ro chejoori mishe extract kard?
<online-it2> hal shod
<amir_> سلام
<amir_> خسته نباشید
<Guest87733> برنامه اتوکد به لینوکس نصب میشه
<Guest87733> مثلا 2012
<Guest87733> کسی نیست جواب بده
<Guest1631> hi
<Guest1631> salam
<Guest1631> nickname=wise
<wwiki> ashkan: hi
<wwiki> farhang: hi
<wwiki> ping ashkan
<admir4l_69> help
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<WhiteCrow1> psychicist__: ping
<goodboy> *
#ubuntu-ir 2012-07-09
<Mina> salam
<Mina> man vaghti ba mozila ye sito baz mekonam fontash nakhana hastan
<Mina> bayad chekar konam
<Omid> salaam
<Omid> kasi balade ba mplayer video o audio ro synch kone?
<Omid> man ye film daram ke sedash chand sanie jelotar az tasvire
<maour> Omid: salam , ba smplayer rahat mishe
<Roj> آقا تو رو خدا تو با این لانچپده مشکل دارم یکی کمک کنه
<Guest88416> bebakhShid man chetor mitunam rcssserver 2d ro benaSbam?
<Guest88416> alo??!
<rndr_> Guest39486, bayad sabr koni yeki behet javab bede
<Guest88416> yani javabamo migiram?? :D kheili niazmandam!
<rndr_> to repo ke baeed bedonam bashe bayad khodet build koni
<Guest88416> rpm ha rp cheto miShe install kard?
<rndr_> nemishe
<rndr_> mage inke rpm to deb search koni
<rndr_> khodet build koni ke rahate
<rndr_> man miram
<rndr_> shab khosh
<rndr_> Guest39486, ./configure &&make && make install
<rndr_> ino age bezani to sourcesh nasbesh mikone
<rndr_> khosh bashi
<rndr_> bedroud
<Guest88416> tnx
<ali_> الان اخرین نسخه اوبونتو چنده؟
<safeith> exit
#ubuntu-ir 2012-07-10
<den_> salam
<den_> eee chera man shodam den_ ??????????????
<den_> man den hastamaaaa
<den_> :D
<btral> salam kasi sisco kar karde? ya dore rafte?
<amin> #5hit
<btral> salam
<McPels> salam
<btral> soalam az sisco has
<btral> ip ospf message-digest-key KEYID md5 KEY
<btral> inam ye sample
<btral> ip ospf message-digest-key 1 md5 123456
<btral> manzor az KEYID chi hast?
<btral> inam link ham
<btral> http://www.lab.dit.upm.es/~labrst/config/ciscopedia/ip%20ospf%20message-digest-key.htm
<lion> سلام کسی هست جواب بده؟
<anoNxeRo> soal nakardi ke hanoz lion
<lion> من چه جوری می تونم از آپدیت هام بک آپ بگیرم ؟
<anoNxeRo> lion, injaro bebin  /var/cache/apt/archives/
<lion> ye baar emtehaan kardam ubuntu raft roo hava dobaare nasb kardam :(..........
<lion> vaghti khaastam back up ro eraa konam injoori shod
<anoNxeRo> lion, to onja ro didi?
<lion> are
<lion> vaghti mikhaam deb haa ro install konam error mide
<lion> baad ham dige nemishe update aadi kard.........
<anoNxeRo> che errori?
<anoNxeRo> erroresho bego
<lion> babakhshid choon ubuntu ro dobaare nasb kardam nemikhaam dobaare ejraash konam :(
<lion> ye raahe dige eraaye bedid
<anoNxeRo> rahe dige bara chi lion ?
<lion> vase backup e update ha
<anoNxeRo> rahe dige inke ubuntu nasb nakon, arch, suse, gentoo, debian, ya ... nasb kon
<anoNxeRo> lion, update ha package hastan ke apt-get ya aptitude to /var/cache/apt/archives/ aval dl mikone bad az onja nasb mikone
<lion> midoonam vali vaghti dobaare bekhaayd az oonjaa khodemoon nasb konim kharab mishe  ,, fekr konam chand taa az librery haa nasb nemishe
<anoNxeRo> dalilesh chiye ke nasb nemishe?
<lion> daghighan neminvise : vali man baa in dastoor oomadam ghabli haa ro nasb konam sudo dpkg -i *  goft choon error haa ziade cancel mishe
<lion> man baa aptoncd backup gerefte boodam
<anoNxeRo> khob malome in error mide
<anoNxeRo> dpkg to nasb pishniyaz ina dorost amal nemikone
<lion> baayad chejoori nasb mikardam?
<lion> baayad chejoori hame ro nasb mikardam?
<anoNxeRo> behtarin kar in bood ke mizadi apt-get upgrade ya aptitude upgrade
<anoNxeRo> age ghablan download karde bood va apt-get clean ro nazade boodi dobare nasb mikard
<lion> khob apt-get upgrade dobaare  download mikone ?
<anoNxeRo> na
<anoNxeRo> age to to directory bashe na dpobare nemikone
<lion> aha mamnoon
<lion> raasti man mitoonam  barnameyi ro be soorate crack peydaa konam?
<lion> maslan PDF Studio 7 Pro
<anoNxeRo> lion, vaghti ke yek narmafzar azad vojod dare, niyazi be crack va gheyre nadare
<anoNxeRo> donbale nasb barnamehaye windows nagard to linux
<anoNxeRo> moshabeheshon vojod dare
<anoNxeRo> ke ham behtaran ham azad tar
<lion> khob masalan be jaaye "PDF Studio 7 pro " ke dakhele software center hast chi behtare dar hade oon ?
<anoNxeRo> nemidonam bayad googlekoni
<lion> ye pdf reader mishnaasid ke comment va highlight betoone bokone?
<lion> akhe nesbat be windows narafzaar haa khaily geroon hastand.
<anoNxeRo> okular
<lion> mamnoon
<lion> yeki vaase gnome nemishnaasid?
<anoNxeRo> lion, adobe acrobat ham engar nasb mishe
<anoNxeRo> epdfviewer ro ham yea nigah kon
<lion> baayad hatman ip ro tahgir bedam?
<lion> mamnoon
<anoNxeRo> bara chi?
<anoNxeRo> bara acrobat reader?
<lion> choon adobe tahrim karde
<anoNxeRo> engar to software centre hast
<lion> mishe baa sudo benvisid man peyda nemikonam
<lion> ghablan haa bood
<lion> alan nist
<lion> mamnoon acrobat reader pydaa shod
<lion> cheraa baghie injaa  na javab midan na soal miporsan?
<lion> man parirooz va rooze ghablesh ham boodam hichkas javab nemidad
<anoNxeRo> chon ke nistan lion
<anoNxeRo> age bashan javab midan
<anoNxeRo> age ham hastan va javab nemidan vase ineke shayad vaght nadaran ye nemidonan
<lion> mamnoon az rahnamayit man felan miram :D
<nnn> اگر من هر دو میز کار یونیتی و kde رو با هم نصب کنم  مشکلی از نظر تنظیمات پیش نمی آید؟
<nixoeen> nnn: na
<saeed> slm
<saeed> hi
<saeed> how are you ?
<Guest30389> slm
<Guest30389> kesi hast ?
<Guest30389> alo
<Guest30389> alo
<amen_Ra> irc bot coded in perl -> http://www.sevenz.net
<seven> irc bot coded in perl -> http://www.sevenz.net
<amen_Ra> irc bot coded in perl -> http://www.sevenz.net
<seven> irc bot coded in perl -> http://www.sevenz.net
<amen_Ra> irc bot coded in perl -> http://www.sevenz.net
<seven> irc bot coded in perl -> http://www.sevenz.net
<seven> irc bot coded in perl -> http://www.sevenz.net
<amen_Ra> irc bot coded in perl -> http://www.sevenz.net
<the-light> chekhe!
#ubuntu-ir 2012-07-11
<chalist> doostan kasi midoone theme pishfarze gnome-shell file hash kojas?
<esak> salam be hame
<esak> man ubuntu 12.04 ro to vmware nasb kardam badesh ke mikhad bala biadesh en safe miad. kasi midone chi hast  http://img4up.com/up2/32750508390206661750.png
<esak> #technotux
<arian__> سلام من یه توزیع می خوام انتخاب کنم می شه کمک کنید؟
<nima> salam man ye soal dermorede TOR dashtam
<nima> چطوری میتونم فیسبوک رو باز کنم؟ تور رو نصب کردم اما کمی مشکل داره
<nima> من تازه کار هستم چیز زیادی بلد نیستم منو راهنمایی کنید ممنون میشم
<centooos> یه ندایی امروز اومد که همه خاطرات بدو بریز دورو دوباره برگرد به آی آر سی. یه کم چیز یاد بگیر!
<KiNG32> salam
<mohsen_king> salam
<mohsen_king> salam arz kardim
<mohsen_king>  kasi nist?
<mohsen_king> :D
<mohsen_king> ya pma man nemiad
<centooos> saalam
<centooos> pmat miad
#ubuntu-ir 2012-07-12
<aria> hi
<Guest95295> ?
<Guest95295> کسی نیست؟
<chalist> سلام
<chalist> شیش نفر هستن
<chalist> :P
<Guest95295> بهله میبینم
<chalist> البته ۵ نفر هستن
<chalist> چهارنفر هستن :D
<Guest95295> من تازه برای اولین بار میخوام سیستم عامل لینوکسی رو تست کنم واسه همین دنبال بهترین روش نصب  در کنار ویندوز هستم
<Guest95295> میشه بگید کدوم روش بهتره؟
<Guest95295> ماشین مجازی یا wubi?
<Guest95295> بهله مثل اینکه کسی نیست ^_^
<chalist> خوب با ویرچوال باکس می تونید این کارو بکنید بدون ترس از
<chalist> اینکه مبادا
<chalist> چیزی خراب بشه
<chalist> ولی خوب سرعتش و کاراییش خیلی خوب نمی شه
<chalist> به نظر من
<chalist> بهتره یه بار ریسک کنی و
<chalist> رو هارد نصب کنی
<chalist> :P
<Guest95295> من از ریسکش نمیترسم  فقظ حوصله دوباره کاری ندارم پس با همون ووبی از تو ویندوز نصب کنم
<chalist> virtualbux
<chalist> نصب کن که راحت تر باشی
<Guest95295> حالا یه سوال دیگه واسه من که تازه کار هستم میزکار گنوم بهتره یا کا دی ایی؟ اوبونتو نصب کنم یا کوبونتو؟ در ضمن سیستم من کور ای سون 64 بیتی و 6 گیگ رم
<chalist> گنوم نسبت به کِی دی ای خیلی پایدار تره
<chalist> به نظر من گنوم بهتره
<Guest95295> ممنون از راهنماییتون جایی میشناسی که مراحل نصب رو کامل و تصویری توضیح داده باشه من تو انتخاب چارتیشن و سواپ گیر کردم
<chalist> الان می خوای نصب کنی؟
<Guest95295> بله
<chalist> خوب یه سرچ بکن
<chalist> منم می گردم بینم چیزی پیدا می کنم
<chalist> اگه سوالی هم داشته باشی می تونی همینجا بپرسی
<Guest95295> ممنون
<Guest95295> wubi.exe
<Guest95295> این رو اجرا میکنم ارور میده
<chalist> ویرچوال باکس نصب داری؟
<Guest95295> مینویسه یه فایل نوتپد رو بخون
<chalist> خوب بخون ببین خطایی چیزی میده
<Guest95295> من که چیزی  نفهمیدم
<Guest95295> احتمالا" با سی دی اوبونتو بوت کنم بهتره
<chalist> خوب بوت کنی که می ره روی هارد نصب می کنه
<Guest95295> نمیدونم دیگه چاره ای نیست من که از اون فایل لوگ که میکه بررسی کن چبزی نفهمیدم
<chalist> خب پس یه کاری بکن
<chalist> یکی از درایو هات رو
<chalist> shrink
<chalist> کن
<chalist> حداقل ۲۰ گیگ باشه
<chalist> بیشتر باشه خیلی بهتره
<chalist> مثلن ۵۰ گیگ
<chalist> بعد بگو تا بگم چطوری پیش بری
<Guest95295> اوکی
<Guest95295> با برنامه باید شرینک کنم؟
<chalist> توی ران بزن
<chalist> mmc
<chalist> بعد از منوی فایل
<chalist> گزینه ی add/remo...
<chalist> disk managment
<chalist> رو انتخاب کن
<chalist> بعد شرینک کن
<Guest95295> اوکی
<Guest95295> انجام دادم تقریبا نصفش رو 64 گیگ
<chalist> کاش اینکارو نمی کردی
<chalist> :D
<chalist> ببین
<chalist> اونطرف که می خای نصب کنی
<chalist> به اسم نمی بینی درایو ها رو
<chalist> بنابراین با حجمشون باید تشخیص بدی که
<chalist> صبر کن
<chalist> فکر کنم حله
<chalist> سی دی رو بزار توی هارد
<chalist> همینجوری next می زنی
<chalist> فقط یه جا ازت می پرسه که
<chalist> باید کنار ویندوز نصب کنم
<chalist> یا ویندوز رو پاک کنم
<chalist> شما گزینه ی آخر رو می زنی
<chalist> something ...
<chalist> یه لحظه صبر کن
<Guest95295> سی دی رو گذاشتم  اتوران که بالا اومد یه صفحه باز میشه که نوشته  ری استارت کن همین
<chalist> خریدی سی دی رو؟
<chalist> یا دانلود کردی؟
<Guest95295> دانلود کردم
<chalist> اوبونتو هستش؟
<Guest95295> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<chalist> نسخه ی چند؟
<Guest95295> از اینجا
<Guest95295> 12.04
<chalist> اوکی
<chalist> پس نباید مشکلی باشه که
<Guest95295> البته این 32 بیتی
<chalist> ربطی نداره به اون
<chalist> حالا شما بهتره که
<chalist> ۶۴ نصب کنی
<chalist> با این سخت افزار
<chalist> ولی فرقی نداره
<chalist> اونم می شه
<chalist> مدل لپ تاپت چیه؟
<Guest95295> DELL INSPIRON 5110
<chalist> می شه دقیقن بگی چی می نویسه؟
<Guest95295> ببین اتوران برنامه که بالا میاد دو تا گزینه داره
<Guest95295> 1
<Guest95295> demo and full installation
<Guest95295> 2
<Guest95295> lern more
<Guest95295> اولی رو که انتخاب میکنم مینویسه ریستارت کن
<Guest95295> همین
<chalist> تا به حال این صفحه رو ندیدم
<chalist> :P
<Guest95295> البته وقتی خود برنامه رو تو هارد کپی و اجرا میکنم اون صفحه انتخاب محل نصب  و انتخاب رمز کاربری میاد
<Guest95295> که اون هم تا آخرای نصب میره بعد ارور میده که برو فلان آدرس و فایل متنی فلان رو بررسی کن تا مشکلت حل شه
<chalist> فکر کنم بد دانلود شده
<chalist> نمی دونم
<chalist> من تا به حال این صفحه رو ندیدم توی نصب
<chalist> یه کاری کن
<chalist> یه لینک تورنت دانلود پیدا کن
<chalist> و چک کن ببین درست دانلود شده یانه
<Guest95295> اوکی
<Guest95295> از کمک و راهنماییتون متشکرم
<Guest95295> موفق باشید
<chalist> خواهش می کنم
<Guest95295> خداحافظ
<chalist> کار نتونستم بکنم
<chalist> روز خوش
<salmaan> سلام خدمت همه
<Seiran> سلام. من یه مشکل با اوبونتو دارم فایل هایی که دارم روی هارد اکسترنال کپی نمیشه چکا باید بکنم؟
<centooos> chi mige?
<centooos> Seiran, vaghty mikhay copy koni chi mige k migy nemishe?
<Seiran> از روی کامپیوتر کپی میشه ولی وقتی می  خوام پیست کنم توی هارد گزینه پیست غیر فعال میشه؟
<centooos> bbin hardet koja mount shode? ll begir azash
<centooos> shayad permission write nadashte bashe
<Seiran> توی ویندوز میشه ولی اینجا نمی تونم؟
<centooos> ehtemalan read only mount shode bashe
<Seiran> قبلا با لینوکس کار کردم توی آلمان اونجا همه فایل ها را کپی کردم مشکلی نداشت
<centooos> ya az aval umountesh kon bad rw mount kon
<centooos> Seiran, alan ab be ab shode nemizare :)
<Seiran> ها ها ها
<Seiran> نه به ایران نمیسازه
<centooos> pas jamesh kon felan ta bery onvar dobare :)
<Seiran> نمیشه داداش اینجا کار دارم باید انجامش بدم
<centooos> khob umountesh kon. bad domartabe rw mountesh kon.  "man mount" ro bekhon.
<Seiran> aval dastoor umount ra bezanam
<centooos> are aval umountesh bayad bekoni k betoni dobare mountesh koni
<Seiran> umount ra anjam dadam
<Seiran> bayad bezanam mount
<Seiran> alan
<centooos> hala rw mountesh kon
<Seiran> yani bezanam rw mount?
<Seiran> chikar konam alan?
<Seiran> centooos
<Seiran> what should i do now?
<centooos> Seiran, bbin option -o rw barash bezara
<centooos> chizi nazadi?
<centooos> nashod?
<centooos> mount -o rw /source /destination
<Seiran> only root can do that
<Seiran> dastoori ke gofti ra vared kardam
<centooos> Seiran, avalesh sudo bezan
<Seiran> mount -o rw /source /destination
<Seiran> bashe
<centooos> Seiran, source   manzoram masalan /dev/sdb hasta!
<Seiran> ahan
<Seiran> deghat nakrade bodam
<centooos> khaste nabashy gofty kar kardy k
<Seiran> na baba
<Seiran> oonja nasb bood
<centooos> destination ham ke mitoni bezani /tmp
<Seiran> man aslan eshkal baram pish nayomad
<Seiran> hame chiz ok bood
<centooos> bbin be che esmi hardet ro shenakhte zire /dev
<Seiran> bashe
<centooos> harde localeto k ehtemalan sda shenakhte
<centooos> va ino sdb ya sdb1 i chizi to hamin maye ha.
<Seiran> che joori be fahamam ke be che esmi shenkhte va localesh kojast?
<centooos> ye "df -h" bezan
<centooos> on hay k mount shodan alan ro mibini
<centooos> badesh bezan "mount /dev/sd "  in tahesho tab bezan bbin chia miad
<centooos> onai k ba sd shoro mishan ro bbin  b man bego
<Seiran> ahan sd8
<Seiran> sda8
<centooos> in sda8 to df -h omade ya nayomade?
<Seiran> too df- h oomade
<centooos> khob halabezan "mount /dev/sd "  in tahesho tab bezan bbin chia miad
<Seiran> a oomad
<centooos> chia omad?
<Seiran> faghaat a
<centooos> khob yeki dg bezan bbin chi bet mide
<Seiran> sda1  sda2  sda5  sda6  sda7  sda8
<Seiran> ina oomad
<centooos> Seiran, alan vasl hast hardet dg?
<Seiran> bale
<Seiran> vasl kardam
<centooos> age vasl bod bayad gheire sda hat sdb ham mishnakht akhe
<centooos> bbin ye kar dg
<centooos> vasl kon bezar khodesh dobare hamon ro mount kone
<centooos> bad ba optione remount rw mountesh kon
<centooos> mount -o remount, rw bas bezani fk mikonam
<Seiran> alan bezanam
<centooos> khodetam ye search koni bad nista chanta nemimone mese khodet bbin k motevaje shi chi migam
<Seiran> alan sda1  sda2  sda5  sda6  sda7  sda8  sdb   sdb1  ina ra shenakht
<centooos> Seiran: chi shod?
<Seiran> alan ina oomad
<Seiran> sda1 sda2 sda5 sda6 sda7 sda8 sdb sdb1
<centooos> khob alan mount shode
<centooos> hala ba in command rw remountesh kon test kon bbin doros shode ya na
<centooos> mount -o remount,rw /dev/sdb1 /tmp
<centooos> avalesham sudo bezan!
<Seiran> ye soal in sudo chikar mikone?
<centooos> bayad karbar root bashy k betoni mount koni khob, ama ba user mamoli ham mitoni age aval sudo bezani va pass azat mikhad
<Seiran> vali azam pass namikhad?
<Seiran>  only root can do that
<Seiran> in pm aam omad bade command
<centooos> chon dafe ghabl zady shayda dg azat nagire
<centooos> avkhob asan su - bezan bad pass rooteto vared kon
<centooos> bad mount kon dg
<Seiran> bashe
<centooos> passa root k dari ishala?
<Seiran> are
<Seiran> ishala
<Seiran> you must specify the filesystem type
<Seiran> in omad
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<centooos> Seiran, migam mikhay khodetam ye search koni, khobe ha
<Seiran> bavar kon koli search kardam
<Seiran> ta be shoma residam
<Seiran> alanam daram search mikonam
<centooos> on moghe k na , alan k famidi chikar bayad koni search kon khob
<Seiran> hamzaman ke daram search mikonam
<Seiran> bashe
<Seiran> pas mozahemetoon namisham
<Seiran> mamnoonam
<Seiran> bekhatere komaketoon
<Seiran> koli chiz yad gerftam
<centooos> mount khali ro bezan
<centooos> Seiran, bbin sdb ex3 e fate?
<centooos> http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/mounting.html
<centooos> inam bekhon khobe
<Seiran> mount ra zadam
<Seiran> inja ozvam
<centooos> mount ro zady nagofty type sdb ro chi gozashte bodand?
<zh> salam
<nixoeen> centooos: khaterate bad chian?
<centooos> nixoeen, hichi mohem nis dg.
<nixoeen> centooos: jalebe bedunam akhe che khatereye badi mitune too IRC pish biad. Kicket kardan? :D
<nixoeen> zh: hala esme man az koja ashna bud?
<zh> nixoeen:  nemidonam chera ashna bood !
<zh> nixoeen:  vali khob ashna bod
<centooos> nixoeen, haaha, kick k bad nemishe :)
<nixoeen> zh: ghadimia bishtar be naame masoft mano mishnasan, na nixoeen
<Seiran> centooos, sdb1 zade bood
<zh> nixoeen:  mmm jeddan ?!
<zh> nixoeen:  jalebe :D !
<nixoeen> zh: oonam ashnast? :D
<zh> nixoeen:  naaaaa
<zh> nixoeen:  mikhastam ye kari bokonam yadam raft :D
<nixoeen> zh: khob alan vaghtet azad shod, mituni ye kare dige bejash bokoni ;)
<centooos> Seiran, to hamon khay bade type chi zade? masalan. fat32? ext3?
<centooos> hamon khat*
<zh> nixoeen:  :D nemishe mmm nega kon computeram por shode  hardesh
<zh> nixoeen:  bayad hamaro berizam to hardam !
<nixoeen> zh: dastoore format kardanesho mikhay?
<zh> nixoeen:  12.04 oo nasb kardi ?!
<zh> nixoeen:  na :))))))))))) mersiii
<nixoeen> zh: are
<zh> nixoeen:  khobe?!
<nixoeen> zh: are, moshkeli nadashtam bahash
<zh> nixoeen:  razi hasty
<zh> nixoeen:  LTS ee dg ?!
<nixoeen> zh: are
<zh>  mm
<zh> che bahal
<zh> nixoeen:  hamin alan mikhastam dl konam
<Seiran> centoos
<zh> nixoeen:  didam ro computeram ye file be esme  ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso :D
<zh> nixoeen:  12.04 jjadidan omade?!
<nixoeen> zh: 3 maahe pish
<zh> nixoeen:  aha khobe pas hamooone ke man daram :D!
<Seiran> inja koli adam omadan  man miram ye karish mikonam khodam
<Seiran> khaili dars daram
<nixoeen> zh: albate age computeret 64bit ro support mikone, behtare i386 ro asb nakoni
<zh> nixoeen:  na 32 bit ee
<nixoeen> Seiran: moshkel chie, too ye jomle begi javabesho migiri :)
<Seiran> hahahahahaha
<Seiran> goftam dige
<Seiran> namitonam etelatam ra az linux
<nixoeen> Seiran: man nadidam, too ye jomle begu ;)
<Seiran> berizam
<Seiran> roo hard
<Seiran> copy namishe
<nixoeen> Seiran: bekhatere ine ke drive e NTFS besoorate readonly mount shode.
<zh> nixoeen:  delam mikhad ye laptope kochik begiram ke rosh linux nasb konam dar zemn  sabok bashe va sad albate kheily ha geron nabashe
<zh> nixoeen:  migama age male manam copy nashooodaaa
<Seiran> khob bayad chikar konam
<Seiran> dadash
<nixoeen> zh: un gerun nabashash karo sakht mikone!
<zh> nixoeen:  ghashang hamon dastoretoo begoo :D
<zh> nixoeen:  hala bekham khob bashe chi begiram khobe!?
<nixoeen> Seiran: Ubuntu dari? Mikhay roo harde external berizi?
<Seiran> are
<nixoeen> zh: too sabok ha behtarin MacBook Air e
<nixoeen> Seiran: khorooji e : sudo fdisk -l
<nixoeen> Seiran: hamchenin : mount
<zh> nixoeen:  nagoo mac oo ke yekish inja has albate mac book pro
<zh> :D
<nixoeen> zh: MacBook Pro sabok nist khob
<nixoeen> zh: Air saboke :)\
<zh> nixoeen:  are vali zoor dare air kharidan
<nixoeen> zh: chera?
<zh> nixoeen:  hamchin engari jibam khali mishe kollan :D
<nixoeen> zh: khob jense khoob kharidan hazine dare
<zh> nixoeen:  badesham vaghty ke mac begiri hazer nemishi rosh linux nasb koni
<nixoeen> zh: hazer sho khob :)
<zh> nixoeen:  akhe nemishe
<zh> nixoeen:  ye mac daram ke hazer nashodam hata virtual rosh linux nasb konam :D
<nixoeen> zh: man ba Mac kheyli rahat nistam, bekhosus Finder fogholade chize mozakhrafie
<zh> nixoeen:  mm khob man mamolan azz finder estefade nemikonam :D
<Seiran> ejra kardam
<Seiran> in oomad
<zh> nixoeen:  hey be zehnam feshar miaram file koja bood :)) !
<nixoeen> Seiran: behtare khorooji ro too site ei mesle pastebin.com benevisi, bad linkesho inja befresti
<zh> nixoeen:  maghzam kar nemikone  miram be soraghe darsa!
<Seiran> http://pastebin.com/4dqRKndK
<nixoeen> zh: afarin, dars bekhunid balke ye chizi shodid :D
<zh> nixoeen:  aha yani az adamizad tabdil be ye chiz dg beshim :D ?!
<zh> nixoeen:  age inghad tasiresh ziade khob miram mikhonam
<zh> :D
<nixoeen> zh: too iran ke ba dars khoondan adam chizi nemishe, vali shomaha ba omid bekhunid :D
<Seiran> http://pastebin.com/mR0ap6sk
<nixoeen> Seiran: ino benevis: sudo mount -o remount,rw /media/My\ Passport
<Seiran> warning: /media/My Passport seems to be mounted read-only.
<Seiran> in oomad
<Seiran> rafti?
<nixoeen> Seiran: khob bebin alan mituni chizi benevisi toosh
<Seiran> na
<Seiran> too hardam?
<nixoeen> Seiran: wait
<nixoeen> Seiran: sudo umount /dev/sdb1 && sudo mkdir /mnt/sdb1 && sudo mount -o uid=1000,gid=1000,rw /dev/sdb1 /mnt/sdb1
<Seiran> dobare hamoon pm oomad
<Seiran> read-ony
<nixoeen> Seiran: wait bebinam
<nixoeen> Seiran: bayad ntfs-3g ro nasb koni
<nixoeen> Seiran: vaghti ye message bara man minevisi, bayad avvalesh esme mano benevisi ;)
<nixoeen> Seiran: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<Seiran> bashe
<nixoeen> Seiran: naneveshti ke dobare :)
<Seiran> nixoeen: man reshtam riazie oonam az naoe mahz az in behtar namishe
<Seiran> taze in che esme ajibie?
<nixoeen> Seiran: manam zir shakheye riazi mahz am, Computer Science ;)
<Seiran> nixoeen: movazebe bashid man hamin alan alzimer gerftam
<Seiran> :)
<nixoeen> Seiran: un nasb shod?
<Seiran> nixoeen: dare nasb mishe
<Seiran> 17%
<Seiran> nixoeen: Err http://security.ubuntu.com oneiric-security/universe Translation-en         Something wicked happened resolving 'security.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<Seiran> too 22% gir karde
<nixoeen> Seiran: internetet ride :D
<Seiran> nixoeen: hahahaha
<nixoeen> Seiran: alan kojaye kare?
<Seiran> nixoeen: hamash hamine errore safaham
<Seiran> hich ja
<nixoeen> Seiran: alan ino bezan bebin chi mishe: sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<Seiran> nixoeen: chashm
<Seiran> nixoeen:
<Seiran> [sudo] password for seiran:
<Seiran> in oomade
<Seiran> nixoeen: WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!   ntfs-3g Install these packages without verification [y/N]?
<nixoeen> Seiran: y
<Seiran> nixoeen: err dadae
<nixoeen> Seiran: ?
<nixoeen> Seiran: sora'ate internetet cheghadre?
<Seiran> necoeen:  kame khabgast
<Seiran> nexoeen:52 Mb/s
<nixoeen> Seiran: man alan bayad beram birun!
<nixoeen> centooos: in Seiran ro rahnamayi kon ntfs-3g ro nasb kone :D
<nixoeen> Seiran: man ye 2-3 sa'ate dige khoone am age be natije naresidi ;)
<Seiran> nixoeen: mamnoon
<Seiran> khaili khoob bood
<centooos> nixoeen, khaste nabsahy
<Seiran> shanbe bayad koli kar tahvil bedam
<Seiran> centooos: salam
<centooos> Seiran, salam
<Seiran> man bayad beram mamnon babate rahnamihatoon
<centooos> Seiran, khahesh mikona,
<centooos> hal mishe ;)
<Seiran> centooos: midonam hal mishe alan ye kam stressi shodam koli kar daram bara shanbe oomadam too linuxam didam in moshkel ra dare alan niaz nadaram hal she bayad be kari shanbam beresam farada ham mehmon daram aslan namitonam dars bekhoonam
<Seiran> centoos: bazam mamnoonam shad o salamat o maoafagh bashid
<centooos> mersi :). u2
<Seiran> centooos: bye
<centooos> bye
<ali_> سلام
<ali_> کسی هست
#ubuntu-ir 2012-07-13
<farid_mov2006> slm kasi metona enja rahnamaei kona::http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,39982.0.html
<farid_mov2006> pm omad?
<nima>   وصل نمی شود؟سلام چرا کرومیوم من به نت ورک پراکسی
<nima> سلام چرا کرومیوم من به نتورک پراکسی وصل نمی شود اینم خطاWhen running Chromium under a supported desktop environment, the system proxy settings will be used. However, either your system is not supported or there was a problem launching your system configuration.  But you can still configure via the command line. Please see man chromium-browser for more information on flags and environment v
<nima> سلام چرا کرومیوم من به نتورک پراکسی وصل نمی شود اینم خطا       When running Chromium under a supported desktop environment, the system proxy settings will be used. However, either your system is not supported or there was a problem launching your system configuration.  But you can still configure via the command line. Please see man chromium-browser for more information on flags and enviro
<shahinism> ‏nima,  چطوری می‌خوای پروکسی رو بهش بفهمونی؟‌ VPN ست کردی؟ یا با آرگومان‌های خود کروم؟
<nima>  من وقتی میروم قسمت تنظیمات chang proxy setting را میزنم
<nima>  proxy netwoek
<nima> وصل نمیشه<
<arvinall> salam
<arvinall> man to ubuntu nemitonam beram facebook  chera?
<arvinall> kesi nemidone?
#ubuntu-ir 2012-07-14
<AltUser> Kasi Hast?
<anoNxeRo> soal dari AltUser ?
<AltUser> Vase Helpe FreeBsD Kodom Channel Bayad Beram?
<anoNxeRo> #freebsd
<AltUser> Invite Onlye
<AltUser> Migam Irani hA channeli nazadan vase FreeBSD?
<anoNxeRo> na
<anoNxeRo> yani nemidonam
<AltUser> Ok Tnx
<AltUser> Ye Chiz Dige
<AltUser> FreeBSD Behtare Ya Ubuntu
<AltUser> Joda az Amniate bsd baghyash
<anoNxeRo> AltUser, roomesh ine ##freebsd
<viperexcl> !list
<lubotu3> viperexcl: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<kruxer> ping?
<s43> Salaaam
#ubuntu-ir 2012-07-15
<roli> salam,man har kar mikonam nemishe winehq ro nasb konam
<roli> bayad che konam?
<centooos> salam, kesi narmafzare sakhte flash to linux soragh dare?
<dark-sun> wine+adobe flash
<dark-sun> :D
<centooos> on k barname ghavie, alan azash stefade mikonam, fk kardam jaygozin dare to linux.
<dark-sun> centooos✪ http://www.osalt.com/flash
<MaMaD> Kasi hast?
<MaMaD> Kasi hast?
<chalist> hame hastan zaheran :P
<MaMaD> Ye soali dashtam
<chalist> bepors
<MaMaD> man mikham ye file o az ye poshe dige copy konam ye ja dige dastoresh chie?
<chalist> cp [file name] [adress]
<MaMaD> bad bad mishe man in ghofle ro poshe e ro yejori bardaram dige majbornasham hey ba dastor chizi tosh copy konam?
<chalist> koja has? bayad ownersh ro taghyir bedi ya chmodesh ro
<MaMaD> to home
<MaMaD> ye barname bod to home compile kardam vali hardafe bekham tosh taghiri bedam hey bayad ba dastor in karo bokonam
<MaMaD> chejori taghir bedam
<MaMaD> ?
<chalist> chmod -R 777 filename
<chalist> ya har dastrasi ke mikhay bedi beshe
<MaMaD> tnx
<MaMaD> brb
<MaMaD> halle
<MaMaD> damet Jiz
#ubuntu-ir 2013-07-08
<fly> سلام  خوب هستید
<fly> یه سوال غیر مرتبط داشتم اگه میشه کمک کنید
<fly> هدر سایت به انگلیسی چی میشه
<mahdavi> the header of site
<mahdavi> :D
<fly> متشکرم ممنون مرسسسسسسیییییییییییییی سپاس گذارم
<fly> بای
<s_faraday> سلام
<s_faraday> ی مشکلی با تور دارم
<s_faraday> گفتم تو فروم نگم به خاطر فیلترینگ
<mojttaba> Hi
<mojttaba> Hi any one there?
<mojttaba> Salam
<the-light> !ask mojttaba
<poorya> joim
<poorya> سلام من یه مشکلی دارم در رابطه با encrypt کردن کل هاردم
<poorya> man ye moshkeli da bareye encrypt kardan kol hardam daram
<poorya> begam chie?
<poorya> kesi mitoone komak kone?
<mojttaba> baraye chi be encript niaz darin
<mojttaba> poorya: baraye chi be encript niaz darin
<s_faraday> salam
<s_faraday> kasi hast
<mojttaba> Salam
<mojttaba> Are
<s_faraday> agha
<s_faraday> mojttaba: tor am kaar nemikone
<mojttaba> tor?
<s_faraday> tor
<s_faraday> hamun filtershekane
<mojttaba> rastesh ta haala kar nakardam
<mojttaba> Sorry
<s_faraday> khahesh mikonam
<mojttaba> vase chi?
<s_faraday> mojttaba: to linux filtershekan chi soragh dari?
<mojttaba> man az site haye proxy estefade mikonam
<s_faraday> pptp yani?
<mojttaba> are
<s_faraday> az in free ha?
<mojttaba> Too google bezan "f5 proxy yahoo group"
<mojttaba> Are
<s_faraday> akhe una khodeshun filteran
<mojttaba> Na hamash
<mojttaba> Kheilihash kar mikoman
<mojttaba> Too google bezan "f5 proxy yahoo group"
<s_faraday> zadam
<s_faraday> mojttaba: mamnoon :)
<mojttaba> Shoma vase chi az linux estefade mikony?
<s_faraday> mojttaba: bekhatere tanafor az windows :D
<mojttaba> programmer?
<s_faraday> no
<mojttaba> Tahsi;atetun?
<mojttaba> Tahsilatetun?
<s_faraday> electronic engineer
<mojttaba> Bs /Ma?
<s_faraday> hum?
<mojttaba> Lysance / arshad?
<s_faraday> lysans
<mojttaba> Ok
<mojttaba> From?
<s_faraday> shariaty techniqal college
<s_faraday> nemishe
<s_faraday> :(
<s_faraday> alan ino zadam http://www.freecloudvpn.com/
<s_faraday> mojttaba: vali kaar nemikone
<mojttaba> Hamaro emtehan kon bazihash kar mikome
<s_faraday> mojttaba: tanzimate khaasi nemikhad?
<mojttaba> Na fekr nemikonam
<s_faraday> tike MSCHAPv2 ro mizaram faghat
#ubuntu-ir 2013-07-09
<Argin> Salam, man ye soali dashtam
<Argin> Chejoori ubuntu ro az flash memory boot konam?
<Argin> kesi mitune komak kone
<ahn> چطور در اوبونتو نرم افزار نصب کنم ؟
<prp-e> سلام بر همگی!
#ubuntu-ir 2013-07-10
<emadsmart> salam kaC inja kernel va compilesho balade?????????soal daram azash
<parandeh> سلام
<parandeh> ببخشید من اینجا نا واردم ُ
<parandeh> الان داشتم سعی می کردم گلاسری های فارسی را تو گلدن دیک نصب کنم سر گلاسری
<parandeh> اچ فارسی گیر کرده ، چی کار کنم؟ باید کامپیوتر را هم خاموش کنم
#ubuntu-ir 2013-07-11
<majid> سلام دوستان  CPU من صدرصد ضذیفت کار میکنه مشکل چیست؟‌
<majid> سلام دوستان سی  پی یو  من با صددرصد ظرفیت کار میکند! مشکل چیست؟
<Sina92001> Hi to all
<Sina92001> Salam
<ok> salaam
<ok> injaa kaci matlab midoone?
<Guest68306> ok
#ubuntu-ir 2013-07-12
<beejoo> salam
<amin007110> salam
<beejoo> inja kasi mitune be man komak koneh
<beejoo> man proje arshadam tarahi ye GUI jadid vase linux hast
<beejoo> kasi mitune rajeh be GUI linux be man tozih bedeh?
<amin007110> beejoo, valla mamoolan ye team ham az pasesh bar nemian ! to ye nafare bardashti ? :D
<beejoo> na 2 nafarim
<beejoo> ye GUI Sadeh vaseh kernel linux
<amin007110> fek konam google behtar balad bashe albate ! dast kam az man :D
<beejoo> kasi inja mituneh be man ye refrence moarefi koneh?
<amin007110> to www.stackoverflow.com begardi az in soala matrah shode ghablan
<amin007110> nemoone: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/10087081/custom-gui-design-in-linux
<amin007110> va in : http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3646273/custom-linux-gui-where-to-begin
<beejoo> tnx
<nkh> سلام
<nkh> ملت شما کار می‌کنید به مشکل فلسفی نمی‌خورید ؟
<the-light> هان؟
<nkh> the-light: شماها نرم‌افزار آزاد توسعه می‌دید و پول می‌گیرید مثلا؟ :دی
<nkh> از کجا نون می‌خورید ؟ :D
<the-light> نه از شرکتا و کارای علمی پول میگیریم!
<nkh> the-light: مثال بزن یکی دو تا ! من الان دارم وارد بازار کار می‌شم دقیقا چه غلطی بکنم ؟ :دی
<nkh> the-light: بعد یه مساله دیگه‌ای هم هست که مثلا اون شرکتی که میاد پول می‌ده ، داره یه کار غیرآزاد وگاها ضد رقابتی انجام می‌ده
<nkh> the-light: بعد تو با ارائه‌ی اون علم و دریافت پولت عملا به اون جریان ضد رقابتی کمک کردی
<nkh> هم؟
<nkh> :-/
<the-light> nkh: مثلا برو یه شرکت کار ادمین لینوکس رو انجام بده. یا برنامه نویسی و نصب سرویس
<the-light> nkh: یا هم میتونی روی مقاله و پروژه و کار شخصی کار کنی. چیزایی که شرکتا لازم دارن رو بسازی و بفروشی بهشون
<nkh> the-light: خب همین، همه این کارا رو می‌شه کرد، ولی به شرطی که فعالیت اون شرکت در کل ضدرقابتی نباشه ، درسته؟
<the-light> nkh: نمیتونی تضمین همچین رو بدی و بخوای ازشون. بازار کسب و کار کلا با رقابته. تا کانکشن نداشته باشی پروژه نمیگیری!
<nkh> the-light: خب دیگه من الان سوالم اینه که وقتی بازار کار بازار رقابتیه ، شما واسه این که فعالیت ضدرقابتی نکنید راهی پیدا نکردید تا حالا ؟
<the-light> nkh: کارای شخصی معمولا اینطوری نیست. فرض کن یه شرکت پردازشی بزنی و مثلا روی تشخیص گفتار و تبدیل و ... کار کنی
<the-light> nkh: که اونم وقتی دست زیاد بشه بازم همینه
<nkh> the-light: من داشتم عملا کار مشابهی می‌کردم
<nkh> the-light: با دوستام به یه محصولی رسیدیم
<nkh> the-light: بعد الان تهش نیازه که برای رعایت حق صحب اثر، کپی رایت اعمال کنیم روی محصول به بدترین نحو ممکن
<the-light> nkh: ثبت اثر براش فایده نداره؟ باید کپی رایت بزنین برای تکثیرش؟
<nkh> the-light: خود محصول ما مهم نیست، اون چیزی که ما پخشش می‌کنیم محتواس و صاحب محتوا باید حقش رعایت شه
<nkh> the-light: مثل این فرض کن که یه سی‌دی آهنگ رو بخوایم جوری واترمارک کنیم که اگه کپی شد، خریداری که این رو خریده و کپی کرده مشخص خواهد بود
<the-light> nkh: اهان. راهی به ذهنم نمیرسه. واگذار کردن به حس مسئولیت و انسانیت و ... هم جواب نمیده :)
<nkh> the-light: همین . این جاس که گیر فلسفی پیش میاد :|‏
<the-light> nkh: چیزی که روش کار میکنین مگه محتواش آزاده؟
<nkh> the-light: ینی چی ؟‌
<the-light> nkh: میگم خود کار باطن آزاد و اوپن سورس داره که همچین مشکلی برات پیش میاد؟
<nkh> نه نه نه
<nkh> مشکل سر نرم‌افزار پیش نمیاد برام
<nkh> مشکل اینه که خود این فعالیت با اون فلسفه‌ای که آزادی نرم‌افزار رو هم حتی به وجود آورده تضاد داره
<the-light> فهمیدم مشکلت چیه. میگم مگه خود کار مشکل فلسفی نداره و آزاده که برای پخشش همچین مشکلی داری؟
<nkh> نه دیگه خودشم آزاد نیست
<nkh> ینی به خاطر این مساله نمی‌تونن خودش رو هم آزاد کنن
<nkh> ببین از بیخ داره یه محتوایی که آزاد نیست تولید می‌شه
<nkh> محتوایی که حق تکثیر داره
<nkh> بعد ما الان داریم کمک می‌کنیم این حق تکثیر سفت و سخت پیاده بشه
<nkh> و من مشکلم اینه که با اون حق تکثیره مخالفم
<the-light> مشکل فلسفیه نظریه خودته پس
<nkh> خب این نظریه بیی صحب من الان از کجا اومده؟:دی
<nkh> ببین من دارم همون تفکری رو دنبال می‌کنم که نتیجه‌ش به آزادی‌ نرم‌افزار منجر شد
<nkh> اما روی یه محتوای دیگه
<nkh> این چرا اشتباهه؟
<the-light> یه مدت برو نظریه هایی که میگن اثر باید بسته باشه و کپی رایت داشته باشه رو بخون تا رضایت بدی :D
<nkh> :))
<nkh> چرت می‌گن آخه همه‌شون
<nkh> مخصوصا رو محتوای غیر از نرم‌افزار
<nkh> یکی دو مورد که قانون بود رو خوندم
<nkh> مسخره‌س :d
<the-light> اشتباه نیست. تضمین میخوان که پولشون گیرشون بیاد و زحمتشون بدون مزد نمونه
<the-light> مشکل نرم افزار آزاد اینه که مثل دموکراسی نیاز به آموزش قوی توی سطح جامعه داره.
<nkh> و بعد از همین جاها شروع می‌شه و فرهنگ تو جوامع از بین می‌ره
<nkh> ینی مثلا خواننده می‌دونه که کنسرت براش کافی نخواهد بود
<nkh> و بعد هم آهنگش تو اینترنت پخش می‌شه و کسی مثلا دونیت نمی‌کنه
<the-light> یه قسمتشم اینه که پول زیاد میخوان حتی اگر حقشون نباشه.
<nkh> یا اگه آزاد بذاره بگه پولش این قدره لطفا پرداخت کنین جامعه نمی‌پذیره،
<nkh> درسته
<nkh> این جامعه چرا پول نمی ده ؟ چون اعتماد ندیده از اون ور ... میگه اینا همونان که تا دیروز تضمین می‌خواستن ... ما پول نمی‌دیم!؟! نشونت می‌دیم !! ...
<nkh> دقیقا یه همچی سیکلی درست می‌شه ... و من نمی‌فهمم باید کجاش رو گرفت تا درست شه :|
<nkh> تو کجا باید بود و کجا نباید بود که این سیکل رو تشدید نکنی
<the-light> آموزش باید بدی. باید حقوقشون رو توضیح بدی.
<nkh> :-?
<the-light> به نظر من که بدون آموزش ممکن نیست. یا داشتن یه پشتیبان از طرف جایی که محکم باشه
<nkh> همم
<nkh> حینشم باید یه کار تو همون مایه ها که گفتی کرد ینی واسه نمردن از گشنگی ...
<nkh> می‌دونی نمی‌شه آخه
<nkh> تا زمانی که به کار خودت می‌تونن ایراد بگیرن ، نمی‌تونی خوب آموزششون بدی
<the-light> آره اگر کار دییگه ای بلد باشی و بتونی بکنی نه اینه تمام وقتت رو بذاری روی یه چیز
<nkh> هم
<nkh> به نظر میاد کلا باید از کار نرم‌افزاری بکشم بیرون، نونم رو از یه جای دیگه بخورم و وقت بذارم رو اون آموزشی که می‌گی
<the-light> nkh: یه فست فودی کنارش بزنی که پول در بیاری اوکیه :D
<nkh> the-light: سرمایه‌ی اون لعنتی رو از کجا بیارم ؟ :)))‌‏
<the-light> nkh: این بچه های نرم افزار لامصبا بمب مدیریت و ایده و کارن ولی سرمایه ندارن
<nkh> the-light: همیشه همین بوده :| ‏
<the-light> nkh: باید یکی رو پیدا کنی حمایت کنه
<nkh> the-light: سرمایه البته سرمایه فست فودیه منظورم بود ها :ذی
<nkh> :دی*
<nkh> بعدم اون موقع گفتی بازار جای رقابته من اشتباه شد کلماتم
<nkh> رقابت خوبه
<the-light> nkh: به قول این یارو میگفت تو که کامپیوتر خوندی نمیتونی یه میلیارد رو اینترنتی یه دفعه جا به جا کنی»هکشون کنی
<nkh> مشکل کسایین که کار ضد رقابتی و انحصاری راه می‌ندازن
<nkh> :))
<the-light> بازار همین بوده از قدیم کسایی که پر قدرت میشن انحصار درست میکنن و بقیه رو از میدان به در میکنن
<nkh> ...
<the-light> حالا درسته میگن دولتها جلوی انحصار رو میگیرن و اجازه تولید انحصار و جهان نمیده
<the-light> ولی در عمل چیز دیگست
<nkh> اوهوم
<nkh> the-light: آقا مرسی بابت بحث :|‏
<nkh> با اجازه
#ubuntu-ir 2013-07-13
<behzad> hi
<behzad> bacheha kasi ro mobile ubuntu nasb karde?
#ubuntu-ir 2013-07-14
<Mostafa> hello
<mrafiee> hi
<esak> #5hit
<mani_> salam
<amin007110> aleyke salam
<amin007110> mani_, baraye chish chikar bayad bokoni ?
<sir01> سلام دوستان...من اوبونتو 13.04 دارم مشکلی که دارم اینه که رفتم تو قسمت نرم افزار هاش و درایور کارت گرافیک ای تی آی رو نصب کردم اما بعد از ریستارت کردن سیستم دیگه دسکتاپ اوبونتوم بالا نمیاد ...لاگین می کنم اما فقط چند تا پوشه دسکتاب رو نشون میده
<sir01> و دیگه کلا نوار بالایی و کناری رو نشون نمیده
<sir01> نمیدونم چه اتفاقی افتاده کسی هست بتونه کمک کنه ؟ مرسی.
<sir01> یه نکته دیگه هم اینکه کلا این اوبونتو نمیدونم چرا اینطوری بود مدام کرش میکنه و ارور میده
#ubuntu-ir 2014-07-07
<Pouya> salam
<marandi> سلام ،‌ بچه ها میکروتیک کار داریم کسی اینجا کمک کنه ؟
<hs366> ...............
<hs366> SDN kasi implement karde inja ?
<Guest32791> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2014-07-08
<Ali_> سلام
<Ali_> کسی هست کمکم کنه؟
<Ali_> ؟؟؟؟؟
<Ali_> کسی نیست
<Ali_> کسی نبود کمک کنه؟
<ada_> salam
<ada_> IRC چت رومه؟
<ada_> میتونم روی سایتم نصبش کنم؟
<ada_> ؟
<ada_> ؟؟؟؟؟
<ada_> الوووو
<esak> salam be hame   SQLBuddy chikar mikone? chiea?
<newubuntouser001> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2014-07-09
<esak> kasi inja ba joomla kar karde??
<Omid> hi, any one online here?
<Omid> i have a quistion
<Omid> hellllooooooo....
<Omid> any one here
<Omid> helllooo
<Omid> online.....
<Omid> no one
<Omid> helllllooo
<Omid> wow, no one online
<Omid> than by by
<Reza2X> Salam khaste nabashid proxy e filter shekani chizi vase ubuntu hast???
<asad_> salam
<asad_> کسی هست تا جواب سوال من را بدهد
<asad_> اگر کسی هست اعلام کنه تا سوال را بپرسم
<Mina> salam
<Mina> grafif labtop ati hastesh
<Mina> chejori
<Mina> nas konam to ubuntu
#ubuntu-ir 2014-07-10
<amehrb> hi
<amehrb> chejuri mishe ba ubuntu filtere interneto dor zad?
<amehrb> akhe taze ubuntu rkhtam kollan fcebooko ,... paride
<amehrb> kerio nadare?
<hosein> Salam
<hosein> kasi hast?
<hosein> :-?
<hosein> lotfan yeki javab bede
<ali_> salam
<ali_> kasi hast?
#ubuntu-ir 2014-07-11
<mahsa> slm
<mahsa> this channel is for iranian users ?
<saviz-s> ‏‫ ‫سلام دوستان من میخام یک افزونه به eclips اضافه کنم که باهاش بتونم رابط گرافیکی برای c++ بسازم . لطفا راهنمایی کنید
<esak> salam
<ehsan_> salam esak pm khososi midam
<ehsan_> pm miad
<ehsan_> alo mehrdad hasti
<ehsan_> ?
<esak> are
<ehsan_> ok
<ehsan_> inja khobe ba cmputer zoodtar mitoni chat koni
<ehsan_> beben pm khososi midam miad barat
<ehsan_> esak( mehrdad) chera enghadr dir javab midi
<ehsan_> hasti
<esak> man
<ehsan_> are
<ehsan_> mehrdad pm zood miad
<ehsan_> ?
<ehsan_> mitoni inja rahat chat koni?
<esak> are
<ehsan_> ok
<esak> vali bayad beram jayee bargadam
<ehsan_> ok pas mozahemet namisham ye moghe bezar bishtar sohbat konim man tak nafari kari namitonam konam
<esak> manam hamin toor
<esak> pas
<esak> behet khabar midam
<ehsan_> ok by esak
<ehsan_> mehrdad
<ehsan_> :D
#ubuntu-ir 2014-07-12
<RocketP> bache ha kesi vpn dareh check koneh address jadi tinyez.us chi hast
<hamed_> hi
#ubuntu-ir 2014-07-13
<Bob__> salam
<Bob__> kasi inja hast ???
<Bob__> aloooooooo
<ninh> hi
<qqqqqqq> سلام
<Azitrex> durud
<qqqqqqq> :-D
<qqqqqqq> چه عجب مردم از تنهایی
<qqqqqqq>  سلام به همگی azitrex سلام
<qqqqqqq> یک راهنمایی فنی نیاز دارن میتونی کمکم کنی؟
<qqqqqqq> من نیاز مبرم به راهنمایی فنی یک شخص وارد و مطلع دارم
<qqqqqqq> اگر میتونی به من اطلاع بده تا مطرح کنم فکر کنم مشکل خیلیها حل بشه
<Azitrex> qqqqqqq, dar moredeh irc bekhun baad bia estefadeh kon
<Azitrex> http://gg.gg/IrcBehavior   qqqqqqq
<qqqqqqq> man driver mikham yani adress  site ke betunam danload konam
<qqqqqqq> kare man  yek kare fani hast yek tumar matlab bekhunam baraye yek driver aslan mantegi  nist
<Azitrex> google kon ! :| masalana nvidia 7000 driver debian driver
<Azitrex> google kon ! :| masalana nvidia 7000 driver ubuntu > qqqqqqq
<qqqqqqq> نتیجه ای برام نداشت .خیلی تلاش کردم اما نتونستم فهمیدم باید از کسی بپرسم
<samanes> Salam kasi tahala C#.net winform rooye ubuntu run karde?
<punkgeek_> any body there? :D
#ubuntu-ir 2015-07-06
<mostafa> salam
<mostafa> کسی از دوستان اینجا راجع به سامبا اطلاعات خوبی داره من سوال دارم؟
<mostafa> الو؟
<mostafa> کسی جواب نمیده؟
<mostafa> من مدت زیادی مشکلم حل نشده نیاز به راهنمایی دارم دوستان
<spirbot> slm
<Dev-gitter> n4v4r3d, salam
<Dev-gitter> n4v4r3d, aziz dorost shod
<n4v4r3d> Dev-gitter: salam
<n4v4r3d> Dev-gitter: che jori
<n4v4r3d> Dev-gitter: net inghad be lotfan dustan khob hast man natonestamhanoz download konam ubuntu ro :D
<Dev-gitter> n4v4r3d, fekr konam inghadr dige report karde bodam in bug o emroz sobh didam update mishe gnome aval dorostohesabi removesh kardam bad update o install kardam ham sorat ali shode ham emkanak o iconash taghir karde
<n4v4r3d> Dev-gitter: package hai ke baraye update umade bud ro midoni chia bud ?
<Dev-gitter> n4v4r3d, khode developer haye ubuntu ham to channel ham to stackoverflow o askubuntu to in ghazie monde bodan mesle inke man tanha kasi nabodam ke irad dashte ba 15.04
<Dev-gitter> n4v4r3d, sobh bod vali fekr konam gnome-shell , gnome-session , gnome-x o lib hash bod
<Dev-gitter> n4v4r3d, taghriban kheli chizaro updatesh karde bodan asasi
<n4v4r3d> Dev-gitter: kheili khobe ke hal shud va kheilie behtar in ke report mikardi
<n4v4r3d> Dev-gitter: in khodesh jaye taghdir dare
<Dev-gitter> n4v4r3d, bebin ye bug desktop che mikone kolan alan speed cpu o ram ali shode
<n4v4r3d> Dev-gitter: +1
<n4v4r3d> Dev-gitter: aaaliye
<Dev-gitter> n4v4r3d, bazam dameshon garm sari residegi kardan
<Dev-gitter> n4v4r3d, 2 roze hal shode tama lib haro ham update karde bodan
<n4v4r3d> Dev-gitter: community linux dige
<Dev-gitter> n4v4r3d, az shoma ham mamnonam lotf kardi
<n4v4r3d> Dev-gitter: man ke kari nakardam
<n4v4r3d> Dev-gitter: komaki natonestam konam
<Dev-gitter> n4v4r3d, az bache haye karaji shoma ?
<n4v4r3d> Dev-gitter: na
<Dev-gitter> n4v4r3d, "karajlug.org" akhe to #5hit ham hasti goftam hatman onja ham hasti
<n4v4r3d> Dev-gitter: na man ba samir dust hastam ke behem goft bia to 5hit
<Dev-gitter> n4v4r3d, bah dash sameer ke ostade mast ghrobonet khoshhal shodam va mamnon
<n4v4r3d> Dev-gitter: khahesh mikoanm
<ErfanBs> vaghti ye hard ro vasl mikonam in error miad, chera ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/11832026/
#ubuntu-ir 2015-07-07
<mahdi> hi
<mahdi> salam ashkan
#ubuntu-ir 2015-07-08
<Alireza> سلام؟
<Alireza> کسی هست؟
<bluesky> salam be hamegi.
<bluesky> dar bahse meghdar dehi be variable ha:
<bluesky> f(){ 	local error=${1:=Undefined error} 	echo "$0: $LINE $error" }
<bluesky> f(){ 	local error=${1:=Undefined error}; echo "$0: $LINE $error"; }
<bluesky> va
<bluesky> f(){ 	local error=${1:-Undefined error}; echo "$0: $LINE $error"; }
<bluesky> dar surati ke bedune arg farakhani beshan, output yeksan nadaran?!!!!
<bluesky> chera?
#ubuntu-ir 2015-07-09
<Faraz> Salam
<Pedram> سلام
#ubuntu-ir 2015-07-10
<Chosen> سلام
<Chosen> کسی هست؟
<robert__> salam
<robert__> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2015-07-11
<RRRS> salam
<RRRS> doostan kasi mitoone ye rahnamayi bokone mano ?
<Guest83130> سلام به همه دوستان یه مشکل بعد نصب  لوبونتو  هنگام باز کردن پارتیشن های هاردم دارم
<Guest83130> Error mounting /dev/sdb5 at /media/kofc/F: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=0077,fmask=0177" "/dev/sdb5" "/media/kofc/F"' exited with non-zero exit status 14: The disk contains an unclean file system (0, 0). Metadata kept in Windows cache, refused to mount. Failed to mount '/dev/sdb5': Operation not permitted The NTFS partition is in an unsafe state. Please resume and shutd
<Guest83130> ممکنه لطفا راهنماییم نمایید
<Guest83130> کسی نیست
<irubuntu> Hi there
<irubuntu> anybody online?
<irubuntu> سلام
#ubuntu-ir 2015-07-12
<Uchia> hi
<Uchia> ?
<Uchia> any body here
<SINA_e> HI
#ubuntu-ir 2016-07-11
<shangul> heh
<shangul> [11:10] -NickServ- Information on sina (account sina): [11:10] -NickServ- Registered : Jan 20 00:32:32 2016 (24w 5d 6h ago) [11:10] -NickServ- Last addr  : ~sina@c27-253-115-97.carlnfd2.nsw.optusnet.com.au [11:10] -NickServ- Last seen  : May 25 07:20:58 2016 (6w 4d 23h ago) [11:10] -NickServ- Flags      : HideMail [11:10] -NickServ- sina has enabled nick protection [11:10] -NickServ- *** End of Info ***
<shangul> ;)
#ubuntu-ir 2016-07-13
<mangul> salam
<Maemo> سلام
<Maemo> خسته نباشید
<Maemo> کسی هست ؟
<mangul> salam
<Maemo> خوب هستین ؟
<mangul> salamat bashid
<mangul> man khoobam
<Maemo> آقا من به عنوان نوب چند تا سوال دارم
<Maemo> نخندید ها
<mangul> :))
<Maemo> اون نوار بالایی یونیتی اسمش چیه؟ :دی
<mangul> پیشنهاد میکنم سوالات رو توی انجمن یا تلگرام بپرسید اینجا دیگه متروک شده...
<mangul> [11:22] <Maemo> اون نوار بالایی یونیتی اسمش چیه؟ :دی => نمیدونم تسکبار؟
<Maemo> گروه تلگرام هست ؟
<mangul> lol
<mangul> بله تلگرام هست
<Maemo> میشه لطفا لینک بدین ؟
<mangul> ی دقه
<emzi> Maemo: همین که خودت گفتی: نوار بالایی، منوبار و...
<mangul> http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,114807.0.html
<mangul> emzi, shoma harf ham mizanid? O.o
<mangul> :D
<mangul> Maemo: shoma englisiton dar che hade?
<Maemo> انگلیسیم اوکیه
<mangul> خب پس چرا نمیری توی کانالای انگلیسی؟
<mangul> #ubuntu
<mangul> #python
<mangul> ##linux
<mangul> salam aref
<aref> سلام
<aref> ببخشید ی سوال داشتم
<emzi> Maemo: http://www.aparat.com/v/EaZ4k
<mangul> -NickServ- aref is not registered.
<aref>  رو نصب کردم باهاش مشکل دارم و بیشتر برنامه هامو باز نمیکنهwin
<mangul> Windows?
<mangul> !ping
<pingbot> mangul: try C--
<lubotu3> pong!
<mangul> !ping
<pingbot> mangul: Hey a cool site: http://0.0.0.0/
<mangul> !ping
<pingbot> mangul: Chitty Chitty Bang Bang
<aref> اره همین ک برنامه های ویندوز رو روی لینوکس اجرا میکنه
<mangul> :))
<mangul> wine?
<aref> اره همین
<mangul> خب چه برنامه هایی؟
<aref> مثلا اومدم ایرو موزیک رو نصب کرد ولی اجرا نشد دیه یا چیزا دیه
<aref> درکل برا چ چیزایی باس استفاده شه
<aref> ی قند شکنم داشته البته چندتا بازشون نکرد
<aref> فقط دانلود منیجر رو نصب کرد وباز میشد قشنگ بقیه ن
<mangul> download manager: uget + aria2
<mangul> anti censor: tor
<mangul> music: idk
<aref> اینا تو مخازن هستن
<mangul> اونا معادل های لینوکسی بودن
<mangul> بله توی مخازن هستند
<aref> این تور راحته کار کنم باهاش یا
<aref> اها اوکی
<mangul> alternativeto.net
<mangul> این وبسایت معادل نرم افزار های ویندوزی برای لینوکس رو پیدا میکنه
<mangul> تور نیاز به کانفیگ داره
<aref> پس کار من نیست باهاش ور برم درست شه
<mangul> نه
<mangul> آموزشش هست
<aref> این برنامه هایی ک معدلشون فرستادی با همین دستور نصب میشن
<mangul> توی گروه تلگرام در مورد قند شکن بپرس
<aref> sudo apt-get install idk
<mangul> idk barnameh nist!
<mangul> idk = i don't know!
<aref> لینک گروه تلگرامو  ندارم
<aref> چیه \س
<aref> اها اوکی
<mangul> http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,114807.0.html
<mangul> ^ telegram
<aref> اوکی
<aref> و ی سو.ال دیگه
<aref> این گیت چیه
<mangul> گیت واسه مدیریت کده
<mangul> !whatis git
<pingbot> mangul: Git                  (3pm)  - Perl interface to the Git version control system
<aref> اها مرسی بابات کمکتون
<mangul> :|
<aref> بابت***
<mangul> == pingbot [farooghkz@bitcoinshell.mooo.com] has quit [Excess Flood]
<mangul> pingbot--
<mangul> :| :\
<mangul> پینگ بات بات منه
<mangul> huray
<mangul> برگشت
<mangul> !heko
<mangul> !help
<lubotu3> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pingbot> mangul: User Commands: !ping !pony !dice !whatis !now !uptime !hex !isprime !wwwtitle
<mangul> !whatis git
<pingbot> mangul: Git                  (3pm)  - Perl interface to the Git version control system
<mangul> :| :|
<mangul> دوستان اینجا رو یک نگاه بندازید
<mangul> http://pcworms.blog.ir/post/%D8%AC%D8%B9%D8%A8%D9%87-%D8%A7%D8%A8%D8%B2%D8%A7%D8%B1-%DB%8C%D9%88%D9%86%DB%8C%DA%A9%D8%B3
<laal> Hi!
<mangul> :((
<F44> salam
<F44> kasi inja hast ke beshe ye soal rajebe tex azash porsid?!
#ubuntu-ir 2016-07-14
<koosha> سلام
#ubuntu-ir 2016-07-15
<arash> چجوری میتونم برنامه های .run رو نصب کنم؟
<shangul> iraj_, u hav an irc tail lol
#ubuntu-ir 2016-07-17
<hossein> join
<hossein> hi
<ali_> jghj
#ubuntu-ir 2017-07-10
<rstaha> salam
<rstaha> mesterashkan va digar aza
#ubuntu-ir 2017-07-11
<thrall> salam
<thrall> Kai nist
<mostafa> سلام دوستان وقت بخیر
<mostafa> به کمکتون در نصب تور احتیاج دارم
<mostafa> عد از وارد کردن دستور sudo apt install tor این پیام برای من نمایش داده میشه و تور نصب نمیشه Suggested packages: mixmaster torbrowser-launcher socat tor-arm apparmor-utils obfsproxy obfs4proxy E: The method driver /usr/lib/apt/methods/tor+http could not be found. N: Is the package apt-transport-tor installed?
#ubuntu-ir 2017-07-12
<MAC1234> با سلام خدمت دوستان محترم لطفا به من کمک کنید. من می خوام در کنار ویندوز 10 , اوبونتو 15.4 نصب کنم لپ تاب دارای قابلیت UEFI هستش . بعد از این که سیکیوریتی بوت رو خاموش کردم ابونتو رو روی فلش رایت کردم. بعد از اتصال فلش به لپ تاب . سه گزینه میاد اولی که و
<MAC1234> جواب  ما رو  نمیدید دوستان
<hajix> hi there . i have blank screan problem ... if i don't touch the mouse or keyboard then my screen is going off until i moving my mouse or pressing keys.. and i checked in power option and set the blank screen to never . but still i have the problem ....
<hajix> سلام .. مشکل خاموش شدن مانیتور دارم
<hajix> و بلنک اسکرینم روی هرگز ست کردم
<hajix> بازم اگه به موس دست نزدم یک دقیقه بعد مانیتور خاموش میشه
<hajix> تا این که موس و دست بزنم
#ubuntu-ir 2017-07-13
<surena> Hi
#ubuntu-ir 2017-07-14
<amiralinull> سلام
<amiralinull> کسی نیست کلا؟
<k1> سلام
<k1> من تازه کوبونتو نصب کردم، رزولوشن  رو درست نشون نمیده، گرافیک آنبرد هست راهش چیه؟ کوبونتو ۱۶.۰۴
<harchi[m]> kasi in vaghte shab hast ?
<harchi[m]> ?
#ubuntu-ir 2017-07-16
<Yahya> Slm
#ubuntu-ir 2018-07-12
<moeinDev> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2018-07-14
<EDI21> Slam
<EDI21> man ba ubuntu 16.04 lts hich moshkeli nadaram ama hamin ke 18.04 lts nasb mikonam hame chiz beham mirize
<EDI21> moshkel az mane ya in noskhe moshkel dare?
<AliHosseini> salaam
#ubuntu-ir 2019-07-09
<Rezaaa> سلام دوستان
<Rezaaa> کسی نیست؟
#ubuntu-ir 2019-07-13
<arya> exit
<arya> salam
<arya> kasi hast ???
#ubuntu-ir 2020-07-11
<d0ub1ew> clear
